# panfish talk



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Crappie.com chat room has been getting alot of use as of late (usually in the evening). Some good crappie info traded with others about whats working for them this time of year. Might be some interest to some.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Anybody talkin icefishing in there? 95% of those guys are fishing below the Mason/Dixon line.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

chaunc said:


> Anybody talkin icefishing in there? 95% of those guys are fishing below the Mason/Dixon line.


Hey Chaunc: Mat 4:19 And he saith unto them, Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men. 

Merry Christmas! 
LMJ


----------

